# Vízilabda sport



## urh660 (2010 December 19)

27 szeres Magyar vízilabda válogatott múlttal edzői vagy segédedzői illetve bármilyen ehhez kapcsolódó munkalehetőséget keresek Canadában akárhol.
Email: [email protected] 
A segítségeket előre is köszönöm.


----------



## urh660 (2010 December 19)

*Ez a mult*



urh660 írta:


> 27 szeres Magyar vízilabda válogatott múlttal edzői vagy segédedzői illetve bármilyen ehhez kapcsolódó munkalehetőséget keresek Canadában akárhol.
> Email: [email protected]
> A segítségeket előre is köszönöm.


--------------------------------------------
Egy pár kép a múltból.


----------

